# Candy cane tetra



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys yet again more questions lol

I have 7 candy cane tetra's and i really do not know much about them and cannot really find to much info through google. Has anyone here had these and do they breed in aquariums? The reason i ask i did a big water change last night and used a small bucket to keep the water from disturbing the soil to much. I forgot the bucket in the tank over night and when i went to get it this morning there are 10-15 eggs on it the only things staying close to the eggs are the candy cane tetras and some amano shrimp. i do not think they are from the amano's but i could be wrong.

Other species i have in the tank are around 25 cardinal tetras who briefly take quick looks at the eggs and 8-10 cory cats. I was going to just take the bucket out but as i looked closer to the eggs i could see eyes already so i decided to leave it for now.

Do amano's drop there eggs off before they hatch or always hold on to them? cause they could be there's seems they are the closest to them next to the candy canes. They do seem a little big for shrimp eggs tho.

This is the fish im talking about not my pic tho


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ornate Tetras, _Hyphessobrycon bentosi_, forget the name Candy cane tetras.

They are not shrimp eggs, which hatch on the shrimp. They could be cory eggs, but probably the tetras.

Not a breeding expert but pickedup some things over the years. It's good that you have the eggs on something that you can remove from the tank. IMO to give them any decent chance of survival, you'll need to remove the eggs to another empty tank/container, using the main tanks water. The cardinals are waiting for their meal to hatch.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you again Will

What a difference when i made a google search. The guy i got them from called them candy cane's but i will switch over the eggs to another tank and see what they turn out to be hopefully. i did not think they would be from shrimp but thank you.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They sound like Cory eggs to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I am starting to think cory's as well i noticed a few more eggs on the bottom of the bucket and i do not see how the tetra's would get under there it is a less then half inch gap that the shrimps made under the bucket over night.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Definitely Cory eggs. Tetra eggs are not generally very adhesive, and when they are, they are not "laid" on things, they are scattered. Generally, theyd be too small for you to see as well. Cories however will lay eggs in just that fashion and they are visible.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

My only problem is how to get them out of the tank without exposing them to air. The bucket is more like a small bin/container i used to stop the water from hitting the sub-strait it is fairly large. The only way i could think of is to use a 18 gallon bin but then the tanks center brace is in the way. I have just left it so far till i figure out a good way to move it all the eggs are safe from being eaten cause they are basically on the bottom were other fish cannot get to. And after reading a bit on cory eggs they take 5 days to hatch so i have a little time. They definitely are not tetra eggs everything i read about that says they generally take 24 hrs to hatch its been over that already.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Is it cuttable?

What type of corys do you have?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

With Cory eggs I usually just roll them with my finger and they will stick. The I stick them on the sides of a fry saver in the same tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

They are panda cory's and i think i will try rolling them not really my first choice to do but i would rather not cut the container i use it with every water change to keep sand from getting kicked up. i do have a few fry saver containers so i will try that method in the morning.

Thank you.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If the eggs are good they will be fairly solid. If you don't like the idea of using your finger, you can use a razor blade to scrape them off and they will usually stick to the blade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Matt

I moved them this morning used a razor i ended up saving 8-9 eggs and 3-4 got away in the current and they quickly got snatched up. hopefully they will still be good and get to find out what they really are in a couple of weeks.

Thank you again.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem I'm glad I could help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

